# Anyone in the DMV?



## Bino TWT (Jun 13, 2018)

I'll be on the East Coast DMV area for a few days, and I'd love to meet up with people to train with while I'm there, if anyone is in that area. I'll be arriving in Baltimore Friday morning, I have some private lessons to teach with some students out there and I have a concert to do Sunday night, but I'll have a few days of open schedule.


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 13, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> I'll be on the East Coast DMV area for a few days, and I'd love to meet up with people to train with while I'm there, if anyone is in that area. I'll be arriving in Baltimore Friday morning, I have some private lessons to teach with some students out there and I have a concert to do Sunday night, but I'll have a few days of open schedule.



DMV?


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 13, 2018)

De-Militarized Vacation Area?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 13, 2018)

My drivers license does not need renewal for a few more years, so no I will not be hanging out at the Department or Motor Vehicles.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## jobo (Jun 13, 2018)

DC, Maryland and,Virginia , come on lads I'm 2000 miles away and i know that, you just need to watch ncis


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 13, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> DMV?


 I just got my enhanced license, so I won’t be going back to the DMV any time soon.  I hate that place. 

Edit: Flying Crane beat me to it.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 13, 2018)

Lol I was thinking Dept of Motor Vehicles as well.  And I am an NCIS fan and still didn't get it.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 13, 2018)

jobo said:


> DC, Maryland and,Virginia , come on lads I'm 2000 miles away and i know that, you just need to watch ncis


I honestly didn’t know that.  Yeah, it’s pretty sad when a Brit has to educate me on my own country.


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

Lmao I will be in the Washington DC, Maryland, Virginia area on the east coast of the United States, to clarify.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 14, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## PiedmontChun (Jun 14, 2018)

I live in at NC / SC border and had some extended family in the DC area, but that's a new one for me!


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2018)

If one is from the East Coast the "DMV" means one thing and one thing only, The Department of Motor Vehicles. 

But had that been the case here I'm sure it's complete title would have been used to avoid confusion -
The Fricken' DMV.


----------



## pdg (Jun 14, 2018)

Do you guys really have to still go to the (fricken') DMV in person to do things with licencing and stuff?

It's all online here...


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

Most people I know from that area call it the DMV. I actually had to ask one of them what it meant. Maybe not an East Coast thing, but a DMV thing for sure lol. 

In Texas, we don't have a DMV, we have DOT & DPS.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 14, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> In Texas, we don't have a DMV, we have DOT & DPS.



Except for this one....TXDMV.GOV - Home


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 14, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Most people I know from that area call it the DMV. I actually had to ask one of them what it meant. Maybe not an East Coast thing, but a DMV thing for sure lol.
> 
> In Texas, we don't have a DMV, we have DOT & DPS.


It's relatively local slang...  cropped up 8 or 10vyears back, I guess.  Sometimes it's DC-MD-VA, sometimes DE-MD-VA, though that one is more often DelMarVa.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 14, 2018)

pdg said:


> Do you guys really have to still go to the (fricken') DMV in person to do things with licencing and stuff?
> 
> It's all online here...


Most things are done online in NYS.  You have to show up in person to get an enhanced license, which I needed to do a few weeks ago.

I think all renewals are online, but you may have to go if you need new plates, new license, transfer license, etc.

I really hate that place.


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 15, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Except for this one....TXDMV.GOV - Home



It's not called that though. Not on the building, not on the drivers ed books, nothing. I moved down here from Michigan where they have a DMV, they never heard of that **** down here lol 

Home


----------



## pdg (Jun 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Most things are done online in NYS.  You have to show up in person to get an enhanced license, which I needed to do a few weeks ago.
> 
> I think all renewals are online, but you may have to go if you need new plates, new license, transfer license, etc.
> 
> I really hate that place.



Apart from going to a test centre for the actual driving test, everything else is remote - I took my test in 1994 and did everything by post.

Out of interest, what's an enhanced licence?

Our method of vehicle registration is different too - the plate is issued to the vehicle on first registration and stays with it for life, irrespective of ownership (unless you want a personal/vanity plate) and all of that is by post/online too...


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 15, 2018)

pdg said:


> Apart from going to a test centre for the actual driving test, everything else is remote - I took my test in 1994 and did everything by post.
> 
> Out of interest, what's an enhanced licence?
> 
> Our method of vehicle registration is different too - the plate is issued to the vehicle on first registration and stays with it for life, irrespective of ownership (unless you want a personal/vanity plate) and all of that is by post/online too...


Enhanced license allows you to travel to Canada, Mexico and the Caribbean by car or boat without a Passport.  Basically it’s a mini passport.  I had to go to Toronto for a wedding, and my passport expired more than 10 years ago, unbeknownst to me.  The passport would’ve taken too long as it wouldn’t have been a simple renewal because it expired too long ago.

Enhanced license needs more proof of ID than a standard license.  They need proof of citizenship and residency.  I had about 5 documents I needed to bring in person.

I’ve heard all the states are going to “real ID” licenses in the near future.  They’re going to require more proof of identity to get them, and I think everyone will have to show up in person to get them.  Reading between the lines, I think it’s about eliminating loopholes in the process  to keep non-residents of states and illegal aliens from getting licenses.  Literature also says everyone flying domestically will need “real ID” by a certain date and then enhanced license by a later date. A passport will be accepted instead of it though.  Basically, you need the pretty much the same proof of ID as a passport to get one.  The advantage of the enhanced license is they’re cheaper and quicker to get than an actual passport, hence why I got mine.  

I’m not sure about new plates online.  We don’t need them every time we renew or even transfer them to a different vehicle.  But if you’re adding a car, you need new plates.  We sold my wife’s car a few years ago and bought a new one 2-3 months later (we had her disabled uncle who couldn’t drive’s car in the meantime).  There was no plate to transfer, so we needed a new one because we turned the old on in.  I don’t think we could’ve done that online at the time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2018)

Buka said:


> If one is from the East Coast the "DMV" means one thing and one thing only, The Department of Motor Vehicles.
> 
> But had that been the case here I'm sure it's complete title would have been used to avoid confusion -
> The Fricken' DMV.



I was about to post a similar thing that DMV is Department of Motor Vehicles in Massachusetts and New York and although I am not currently in a DMV I have been in several in the past


----------

